# Lid Switch for Kenmore washer



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

I took the two wires coming to mine and traced them back to a set of terminals and just jumped them out. It has never been an isuue my wife is the only one doing laundry and once the stuff is in she doesn't open it up til it's done.


----------



## Steve76 (Dec 27, 2007)

I actually have it jumped out right now, but I would like to actually fix it if possible.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

When I called Sears they run @ $25 -$30 and with other brands @$5 I thought it was a rip off and said forget it. Take the switch you have to an appliance place and see if they can match it up to another brand. It's probably Whirlpool.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I tried running it thru Sears parts sub'ing each possible digit for the variable and nothing popped up which could mean either its got another digit off in the number or parts are no longer avalaible. 

The 417 prefix would mean it was actually made for Sears by Electrolux which has changed hands over the years. 

But I agree with Big Mike, pull that thing off and take it to the good ol boy appliance parts store.


----------



## Steve76 (Dec 27, 2007)

I will shop around with the bad switch on Wednesday, as our Sears repair center is closed for the holidays. I will also take a look at Electrolux's website and see if I can find anything there.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

If you still have your owners manual the model number should be on it.

If not the part should have a part number on it that Sears will be able to identify.

Electrolux bought out Frigidaire.


----------

